# Rilasciato Gnome 2.18

## mrfree

 */. wrote:*   

> Gnome 2.18 was released today (on time as usual). Detailed release notes are available. Nothing revolutionary in this release but definitely some nice new features, bug fixes, and improvements.

 

Panoramica 2.18 nelle Release Notes ufficiali

Guida ufficiale gentoo all'upgrade

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

Per favore cercate di prestare attenzione quando postate

----------

## mrfree

Veramente la mia scelta era ponderata...

 *FAQ wrote:*   

> Un topic relativo a Gentoo, anche se non è una richiesta di supporto tecnico non è considerato OT. Tutto ciò che non riguarda direttamente Gentoo è invece considerato OT.
> 
> [cut]
> 
> Se avete intenzione di postare qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo per favore usate il subforum "Forum di discussione"

 

Mi sembrava un post relativo a gentoo (vedi ad esempio il link alla guida ufficiale all'upgrade) è per questo che l'ho postato nel forum principale   :Confused: 

----------

## riverdragon

In realtà gnome riguarda tutto linux, quindi è giusto di qui. Avessi questioni su come farlo funzionare sarebbe diverso, credo.

Comunque, buona la notizia! E' sempre un piacere aggiornare il DE, speriamo che i dev ci facciano aspettare poco tempo, sono proprio curioso. Visti i recenti casi delle beghe tra svilupparori sono poco fiducioso, spero di sbagliarmi.

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... in effetti anche le notizie del rilascio delle precedenti versioni erano nel forum di discussione.

gnome 2.16

gnome 2.14

in ogni caso attualmente stanno facendo il bumb degli ebuild nell'overlay. Sono curioso di vedere anche io il tempo di stabilizzazione dopo l'introduzione degli overlay. Dato che li vogliono utilizzare sempre più per pacchetti in testing. vedremo.

----------

## mrfree

Ok, allora cercherò di ricordalo per l'uscita di gnome-2.20   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Ma sono io che non ci stò più dentro, o il link alla guida per l'upgrade porta ad una pagina con 4 righe, che tra l'altro non parlano quasi per nulla di come fare l'upgrade????

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## GiRa

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> in ogni caso attualmente stanno facendo il bumb degli ebuild nell'overlay. Sono curioso di vedere anche io il tempo di stabilizzazione dopo l'introduzione degli overlay. Dato che li vogliono utilizzare sempre più per pacchetti in testing. vedremo.

 

Come? Ossia se voglio i pacchetti in testing sono fortemente consigliato ad installare un overlay? E quale?

Ho sempre voluto evitare l'installazione degli overlay ma, vista questa affermazione, vorrei saperne un po' di più. Dove hai letto questo?

Grazie e chiedo scusa per l'OT.

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... che stiano man mano diminuendo il numero di pacchetti in portage non è una novità. Inoltre se ti ricordi con le ultime grandi uscite vedevi il giorno stesso o al massimo il giorno dopo i pacchetti in portage hard masked. Dato che per il momento li stanno ancora aggiungendo nell'overlay credo che per un po' non li vedremo in portage. quindi se li vuoi aggiungi l'overlay. Come cosa se fatta bene per me è positiva. ti eviti molti ebuild di cui non ti interessa nulla in portage (che occupano spazio e rallentano emerge) e ti metti quelli che ti interessano.

----------

## mrfree

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Ma sono io che non ci stò più dentro, o il link alla guida per l'upgrade porta ad una pagina con 4 righe, che tra l'altro non parlano quasi per nulla di come fare l'upgrade????

 

Mi sento di rassicurarti sul tuo stato psicofisico, questo però implica che la guida sia in effetti formata da 4 righe (anche quella 2.16 è simile)   :Very Happy:   Probabilmente sarà un work-in-progress oppure non ci sono particolari accorgimenti da seguire per l'upgrade... spero

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> Come cosa se fatta bene per me è positiva. ti eviti molti ebuild di cui non ti interessa nulla in portage (che occupano spazio e rallentano emerge) e ti metti quelli che ti interessano.

 

[OT] concordo, per esempio avere 3000 ebuild per i video giochi nel portage di un server non ha alcun senso e ti porta via solo spazio e tempo (soprattutto durante il sync); un'oculata separazione del tree in differenti overlay semplificherebbe un bel po la gestione dei pacchetti da parte degli utenti. in genere si usano (al massimo) 1000 ebuild sulla propria gentoo box, perche' mai dovrei averne altri 15.000 in locale che non uso?.

[/OT]

----------

## comio

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   Come cosa se fatta bene per me è positiva. ti eviti molti ebuild di cui non ti interessa nulla in portage (che occupano spazio e rallentano emerge) e ti metti quelli che ti interessano. 
> 
> [OT] concordo, per esempio avere 3000 ebuild per i video giochi nel portage di un server non ha alcun senso e ti porta via solo spazio e tempo (soprattutto durante il sync); un'oculata separazione del tree in differenti overlay semplificherebbe un bel po la gestione dei pacchetti da parte degli utenti. in genere si usano (al massimo) 1000 ebuild sulla propria gentoo box, perche' mai dovrei averne altri 15.000 in locale che non uso?.
> 
> [/OT]

 

OT... 

Dal mio punto di vista se l'uso di layman fosse inglobato nella gestione generale sarebbe una gran cosa. Il mio --sync ultimamente dura troppo. Basterebbe che ripartissero il portage in parte system (fondamentale), nei vari ambienti (gnome, kde), architetture, ... E poi prevedere nell'handbook la selezione degli overlay interessanti. Ingloberei fra layman in emerge (per avere un solo punto):

```

# emerge --addtree gnome

# emerge --addtree kde

# emerge --addtree amd64

```

ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

 *comio wrote:*   

> *

 

esattamente la mia stessa visione  :Wink: 

(fine dell'OT e mi automodero da solo)

----------

## CarloJekko

 *gnome-2.18-upgrade.xml wrote:*   

> Major Changes
> 
> Control Center
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

Io aggiorno gnome solo per eliminare il sistema di controllo basato sul menu ??

Neanche una caccolina in più ??

----------

## comio

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *gnome-2.18-upgrade.xml wrote:*   Major Changes
> 
> Control Center
> 
>  
> ...

 

Per me quello già basta (una cosa che odio di gnome è proprio il menu di controllo...).

Comunque dovrebbero esserci miglioramenti qua e la... ma non trovo un relase note  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

tipo queste?

http://www.gnome.org/start/2.18/notes/en/ --> c'era pure sul primo post!

cmq in effetti un po misera come presentazione... la grossa novita' mi sembra l'introduzione di seahorse come gestore ufficiale di chiavi ssh e gpg...

----------

## comio

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> tipo queste?
> 
> http://www.gnome.org/start/2.18/notes/en/ --> c'era pure sul primo post!
> 
> cmq in effetti un po misera come presentazione... la grossa novita' mi sembra l'introduzione di seahorse come gestore ufficiale di chiavi ssh e gpg...

 

l'ho visto... però non è chiarissimo perché uno debba fare l'upgrade... un diff 2.16-2.18 sarebbe stato utile.

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

da quanto ho potuto leggere in giro da gnome 2.14 in poi stanno facendo più che un'introduzione di nuove features un lavoro sul backend, quindi snellire applicazioni troppo pesanti, avvio più rapido, meno consumo della batteria etc etc. riduzione dei bug etc etc. Come funzionalità nuove non ne ho trovate molte a parte la modifica del menu ed il fatto che epiphany adesso riesce a riscalare le immagini come firefox.

Poi? ... hanno apportato delle modifiche a gnome-volume-manager, puoi giocare a gnibbles in rete!

----------

## mambro

Dovrebbero lavorare sull'integrazione con tracker e sul miglioramento di network-manager.. quelle sarebbero cose interessanti.. chissà, magari con la 2.20... ah e anche  rhythmbox che gestisce l'ipod (nel senso di caricarci i files e fare playlists) non sarebbe male..

Comunque i miglioramenti del codice ben vengano!

----------

